# Sticky  Normativa para colocación de noticias o información tomada de la Web



## Vane de Rosas

Foristas

Dado que la moderación de este foro continuamente ha pedido a todos que se utilice la normativa estipulada por la administración del foro para publicar noticias y hasta el momento muchos continuan sin aplicarlo, nos vemos en la necesidad de colocar este thread como normativa general.

Todo lo que se postee posterior a este anuncio y no aplique la norma será eliminado.

Detallamos el formato para colocación de información tomada de la Web, bajo la instrucción de Jan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=12&a=802:

Contenido general
El enfoque de este Sitio Web es compartir noticias, imágenes y nuestro entusiasmo por el medio ambiente urbano.

*Lo siguiente no está permitido:*

- La pornografía / contenido para adultos
- Contenido violento
- Discursos de odio (incluyendo contenido que incite al odio o promueve la violencia contra individuos o grupos por motivos de raza u origen étnico, religión, discapacidad, género, edad, condición de veterano u orientación sexual / identidad de género), el acoso, la intimidación o el contenido similar que aboga por daños contra un individuo o grupo.
- Profanidad excesiva
- Hacking / cracking 
- Las drogas ilícitas y el contenido de parafernalia de drogas
- El contenido que promueva, venda o anuncia los productos obtenidos a partir de especies en peligro o amenazadas.
- Las ventas de cerveza o licores
- Las ventas de tabaco o productos relacionados con el tabaco
- Las ventas de medicamentos con receta
- Las ventas de armas o municiones (por ejemplo, armas de fuego, componentes de armas de fuego, la lucha con cuchillos, pistolas paralizantes)
- Las ventas o distribución de los cursos o ensayos de estudiantes
- Contenido en relación con programas que compensan a los usuarios por hacer clic en anuncios u ofertas, por realizar búsquedas, por navegar por sitios web o por leer mensajes de correo electrónico
- Cualquier otro contenido que sea ilegal, promueva la actividad ilegal o infrinja los derechos legales de otros
*
Material con derechos de autor (copyright)*
Los usuarios no pueden colocar material con copyright o proporcionar enlaces a sitios que contengan material con derechos de autor. 

Ejemplos de contenido con derechos de autor que pueden requerir derechos legales para poder mostrarse podrían ser: Programas de televisión , películas y archivos de audio, acceder a reproducción de cable o satélite de televisión, libros y / o e-libros , videojuegos y imágenes. Revisar también las condiciones legales de diarios on line.

*Imágenes*
Al colocar imágenes, asegúrese primero de que la imagen no tenga copyright y proporcionar el nombre de la fuente mediante un link que enlace directamente con ella.

*Uso correcto de las noticias o información*

Citar largos y completos artículos de fuentes externas no es la manera correcta de comenzar una discusión o para usar como argumento. El uso justo de una fuente es el siguiente:

1. Nombre y vinculo de la fuente
2. Colocar un máximo de alrededor de 100 palabras
3. Enlace al artículo completo

*La noticia/información debería tener este aspecto:*

Título del artículo
fuente: Lorem Ipsum



> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, elit nisi nec purus . Aliquam lorem elit , sodales vitae , en scelerisque , eget commodo , tortor . Mauris enim ut . Aliquam Nam , enim en porta fermentum , dúos nonummy odio dúos, suscipit urna ultricies nulla en nisi . Nunc magna Identificación placerat condimentum erat ut . Phasellus sem . Bibendum Morbi , nec dolor cursus pellentesque , turpis tortor porttitor ante, vel nonummy dui ante eleifend sapiens . Porta Sed ultrices ñeque . Vivamus diam tortor , vel accumsan , lobortis vitae , euismod euismod , quam . Sed varius . Arcu Etiam . Orci Mecenas nisl , euismod a , id vulputate , lacinia no , diam . Mecenas sed quam una massa lacinia posuere .


La nota completa revisarla en: http://www.lipsum.com/feed/html

Los foristas pueden reportar cualquier noticia que no contenga estas estipulaciones mediante los mecanismos del foro o mediante mensaje privado al moderador de su elección.

Gracias

*MODERACIÓN INCASCRAPER*


----------



## Luism90

Se informa a los foristas que durante la próxima semana estaré haciendo una revisión detallada de los hilos de *Lima, El Jirón y El Chasqui,* en caso de hallar fotos y noticias que no cumplan con las normas indicadas en el post precedente, se procederá con el borrado correspondiente, sin opción a reclamos.

*Se recomienda hacer las rectificaciones del caso.*


Los foristas que hallen esta situación, están facultados en reportar a la moderación para iniciar el borrado.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Solo para recordarles a nuestros foristas que no revivan hilos antiguos o que ya no tienen movimiento de mas de 6 meses. Si hacen una nueva publicación, este será eliminado y el hilo cerrado. Si hay una intención de enriquecer un hilo con fotos de manera *constante*, tienen la posibilidad de abrir un *hilo nuevo* pero adecuándose a la normativa de publicacion con sus debidos *enlaces de fuente (links URL) para evitar problemas de copyright*.

Gracias por su atención y comprensión.


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Actualización de normas para fuentes de material escrito, imágenes, etc:*

Estas reglas se aplicarán a todos los hilos, a partir del 01 de enero del 2021 en adelante, se tiene un plazo para corregir o completar sus fuentes hasta el 31 de agosto, ya que varios post carecen de enlaces web o de redes sociales o los enlaces publicados actualmente no funcionan o están rotos, por lo cual todo material que incumpla las reglas será eliminado.

*Imagenes*
Al colocar imágenes en su publicación (Post) asegúrese primero de que la imagen no tenga copyright, a continuación proporcione la fuente donde se aloja la información mediante un enlace URL (Link), el cual está en la barra de direcciones de la página web, red social o etc. donde usted la haya visto.

*Importante: Toda foto debe tener adjunta su fuente*. Esta fuente debe ser un enlace que redirecione en primer lugar al post que contenga la(s) foto(s) o en su defecto a la página web o red social. Si en el post hay fotos de varios autores, estas deben ser mostradas en conjunto y al final de ese grupo, su autor. Ejemplo: 
5 fotos 
(Fuente Autor A)
4 fotos 
(Fuente Autor B), etc

Si el material es captura(s) de video, se deberá colocar el propio video como fuente.
*En el caso de publicar o compartir fotos propias*, se considerará como publicación válida aquella donde se señale expresamente la autoria propia de las imágenes. Ejemplos:
"Fotos propias", "De mi autoría".

En el caso de ser fotos cedidas, estas solo pueden ser un *recurso excepcional*, o sea *NO debe ser el tipo de foto común en el foro ni el tipo de información constante en un post*. El forista que opte por publicar excepcionalmente ese tipo de información debe *señalar expresamente* "Cedidas por (Nombre de la persona). 
*No está permitido el recurso "Foto de un amigo". Si el forista abusa o usa como evasión esa opción de forma recurrente, será sancionado*. Se considerará también que asume la responsabilidad de que si en el futuro existe algún problema de copyright, su cuenta en el foro sea banneada automáticamente sin opción a reclamo alguno.

Sanciones
Los usuarios que incumplan estas reglas serán sancionados y el material será eliminado
1 falta: Banneo temporal por 3 días
2 falta: Banneo temporal por 6 días
3 falta: Banneo temporal por 15 días
De 4 a mas falta: Banneo temporal por 1 mes

*Sobre la identificación de fuentes confiables*:
Es importante saber identificar fuentes confiables para actualizar el foro, la idea de los hilos de obras, proyectos, noticias y el resto de temas en el foro, es compartir información verídica de cualquier suceso relevante, no una interpretación determinada de terceros ("opinólogos") que, mas allá de su postura, como cualquier otro forista tiene, no están respaldadas o no son fuente primigenias de la información. 

Si hay una entrevista, artículo, reporte, la fuente es la web o red social de ese programa o canal, los propios entrevistados, periodistas, políticos/personalidades, etc que inciden en el escenario nacional o cualquier otro medio de comunicación reconocido que se dedique a ello de manera formal.
Si en los hilos se muestra información sin contrastar, manipulada, recortada eso no otorga la seguridad de tener información relevante y certera. Un ejemplo de ello son las paginas de parodia, los vlogs, troles influencers, que en muchas ocasiones republican videos amañados o información desde su visión sesgada. Si ya, esa información existe en su fuente original, ¿para qué perdemos el tiempo con ellos?.

Las publicaciones en el foro, no son la extensión de cualquier red social sin filtro alguno, ya que al tergiversarse la mecánica de debate, se cae en el posteo compulsivo de troles y la ruptura en el intercambio de ideas orgánico del foro.

Cualquier otro alcance que no esté contemplado será informado por la moderación a través de los hilos o pms.


----------

